# Which Myers Brigg personality would you put with each Enneagram type?



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

So you will only be able to pick nine of the Myers Briggs types, which ones would you pick? Which ones do you feel that when you read about, it also simultaneously describes an enneagram type as well?

I feel that Type 9s are very close to INFPs.

Maybe INTJ for type 6s.

ESFP for type 7.

ENFJ for type 2. 

ISFP for type 4, also tied with the INFP with this one.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2009)

Well I'm INFJ and I got type 2, and in my own case particularly I felt they were very close.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't believe in the inter-relatedness of the Enneagram and MBTI types, at least in the extreme sense - it can lead many to believe someone they know or even they themselves can't be a type from one system and a 'conflicting' type in the other system. I suppose there are some typical 'conclusions' that can be drawn, though.

1: Split - xxTJ and xxFP, especially xNTJ and xNFP, seem common of this type.


1w2: xxTJ.
1w9: xxFP.

2: xNFJ.


2w1: INFJ.
2w3: ENFJ.

3: xSTx.


3w2: xSFx.
3w4: xSTx.

4: IxFx.


4w3: ISFx.
4w5: IxFP, or even IxTP.

5: IxTx, more often INTx.


5w4: INTP.
5w6: IxTJ.

6: ISxx, but I've seen all types in this Enneagram at least once.


6w5: ISTx.
6w7: xSFJ.

7: ExxP, really.


7w6: ESTx.
7w8: ENxx.

8: ExTJ, classically.


8w7: ExTP.
8w9: ExTJ.
9: IxFP.


9w1: INFP.
9w8: IxFP.
That's what I've seen most commonly, but of course, that doesn't mean a type must be an Enneagram all of the time.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for your contribution Grey, I agree with you actually. After doing a bit more research on the Enneagram, it seems to have a lot more room for flexibility than the Myers Briggs and as you say doing this does lead people to believe that they can't be 'conflicting' types. I just wanted to see what peoples naturally responses were to the question of this thread. I am a type Nine, not sure about wing, either way your estimation is quite close to me.


----------



## Yin Praxis (Jan 16, 2010)

16/9 = 1.77777777777...

Ruh roh.

The two systems are at once structured very differently and concern themselves with different aspects of personality. As such, I don't know if there's an acceptably good way to correlate anything.


----------



## mutton (Jan 21, 2010)

Somewhere out there is a chart that shows how common each MBTI is to all the enneagrams. I can't find it for the life of me this morning. 

I did find a page that does have, about half way down, a break down of the most common types and functions for each one.
MBTI and Enneagram: Their Relationship and Complementary Use


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

From the link in Muttons post (thanks mutton):



Enneagram Type​​Number in Group​
Associated MBTI Types(I)
I > 1 and p £ .05 ​Associated Preferences & Temperaments​​1-Perfectionist125​​ISTJ(3.2), ESTJ(2.6)​​I, S, T, J, SJ​​2-Helper252​​ESFJ(2.8), ENFJ(2.7), ISFP(1.8), ESFP(1.8), ENFP(1.6), ISFJ(1.5)​​E,F​​3-Performer42​​ENTJ (3.2), ENTP (3.2)​​E, T, NT​​4-Individualist57​​INFP(5.1), INFJ(2.9)​​I,N,F,P,NF​​5-Thinker152​​INTP(4.3), INTJ(3.7), ISTP(3.5), ISTJ(1.8)​​I,N,T,NT​​6-Loyalist19​​ISFJ(6.1), ISTJ(1.8)​​I, S, J, SJ​​7-Enthusiast53​​ESTP(4.6), ENTP(4.6), ENFP(3.1), ESFP(2.8)​​E, N, P​​8-Leader62​​ESTJ(5.5), ENTJ(4.1)​​E,T,.J​​9-Mediator33​​ISFP(9.1), INFP(3.8)​​I,F,P,SP​​


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

cardinalfire said:


> So you will only be able to pick nine of the Myers Briggs types, which ones would you pick? Which ones do you feel that when you read about, it also simultaneously describes an enneagram type as well?


Doesn't work. I think it only confuses people, connecting enneagram to MBTI type. For example, I'm an INFP 5w4, which makes for a different animal than an INFP 4w3, let's say. I think of it kind of like a Venn Diagram- there's the common aspects of the INFP that overlap but then there's the diverging enneagram motivations/ aspects of personality which are in the separate circles. I know that I am not explaining this well at all right now, but it's so visually perfect, here in my mind.

I have the yearning of the INFP four to create and express my feelings, but the five always compels me to hold off and learn more, do more research, become more capable- keep my feelings hidden because if they are unleashed, it can make me feel very unstable, frightened of what is there. Well... the quote in my sig I think explains the INFP 5w4 perfectly, and I don't want to deviate too much from the topic.

I think it can be weird, because I can relate so well to the INTP 5w4s, superficially, and so I will presume that they feel the same way I do deep down. But no, there is calculatedness there while for me, it's this delicate, fluttering little bird.

Sorry to complicate what you desire to be clean cut and straight forward.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

brainheart said:


> I know that I am not explaining this well at all right now, but it's so visually perfect, here in my mind.


I love statements like this. Honestly this is all that matters at the end of the day, so long as you've got the understanding, no one else learns quite like ourselves, so we are all unique in that way.

Learning to communicate the idea to others, is entirely different. Maybe get the ENFJs out for that.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

> INTP: 5, 4 (3.99, 1.47)
> INFP: 4, 9 (2.36, 1.70)
> INTJ: 1, 5 (3.58, 2.19)
> INFJ: 4, 9 (1.92, 1.62)
> ...


MBTI-Enneagram correlations

My boyfriend is an ESTJ 8w9, my mother ESFJ 2w3, and my brother ESFP 7w8.
And I, myself fit into this.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Well, I certainly don't fit in to the INTP stereotypical correlation…


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I got 5w6 as my enneagram type.


----------



## Jerdle (Dec 30, 2015)

1w9 - IxTJ
1w2 - xxxJ
2w1 - xxFJ
2w3 - ExFJ
3w2 - ENFJ
3w4 - xxTJ
4w3 - xxFx
4w5 - IxFx
5w4 - Ixxx
5w6 - IxTx
6w5 - xxTx
6w7 - xxxP
7w6 - ENxP
7w8 - ESxP
8w7 - ExTJ
8w9 - ExxJ
9w8 - xSxP
9w1 - IxxP


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

I think any MBTI can be with any Enneatype, but I like to think in terms of the *influences* of each Enneatype, described in terms of MB letters... so for example, if you're a type One, you're going to be *influenced* to be much more of a J-type because of being type One, regardless of whether or not you *are* a J-type. 

Type One: xxTJ

Type Two: ExFx

Type Three: ExxJ

Type Four: INFx

Type Five: INTx

Type Six: xxxx -- they can be literally anything!!

Type Seven: ExxP

Type Eight: ExTx

Type Nine: IxFP

more analysis...


* *






Influenced to be Extroverts:
2, 3, 7, 8

Influenced to be Introverts:
4, 5, 9 (makes sense!)

Either I or E:
1, 6

Influenced to be Sensors:
None

Influenced to be Intuitives:
4, 5 (obviously)

Can be S or N:
9, 1, 2, 3, 6, 7, 8

Influenced to be Thinkers:
1, 5, 8

Influenced to be Feelers:
2, 4, 9

Can be F or T:
3, 7, 6 

Influenced to be Judgers:
1, 3

Influenced to be Perceivers:
9, 7

Can be either: 2, 4, 5, 6, 8

------

Types that have three influences:
Four 
Five
Nine 
(the three introverted ones... interesting).

Types having two influences:
One
Two
Three
Seven 
Eight

Types having NO influences:
Six!


----------

